# Gongylus



## psyconiko (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 25, 2011)

jesus thats a jungle of violins lol you must have upwards of 500 eh? There my fav and it looks like you take really good care in giving them the space they need.


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 25, 2011)

I stopped counting.... :lol: Next time I am showing the male nursery, the sub adults and all the incubating ooths.They are my favorite also.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 25, 2011)

That's absolutely bloomin' amazing, Nikkko! Can you explain a bit about your hatching cups? Why the "split level"? I'm gobsmacked!


----------



## psyconiko (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Phil!

I have noticed that in the first hours of hatching,nymphs are running amok,trying to find a good spot to rest and dry.They are running "up and down" for a while before they calm down .They are very bad plastic/glass climbersSo they absolutely need twigs,branches and at least one "level" so they can choose where to stay or run away to a different level if tackled or disturbed by the other nymphs.

They in fact do not need a large terra but a deep one.I have been able to raise a colonies of 30 nymphs taking 99% of them to L4 in a 1.5 half cut plastic bottle!!!!No substrate.

They are very fragile in the first hours and can die if they cannot hang.But once they are all hung they will all calm down with no moves for 2-3 days.I mist them gently during this time and I do not touch them .

After these 2.3days you cant start feeding them generously and manipulate them if you will.

I will show you a picture of that plastic botle.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 25, 2011)

That's crazy and amazing!!

I can tell they are your favorite :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Aug 26, 2011)

Are the authorities aware you are raising an army??? :blink:


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 26, 2011)

Crazy stuff going on there, but crazy/beautiful!


----------



## RevWillie (Aug 26, 2011)

Great... now I want Gongys' too... :lol: 

Wow, just WOW Nikkko!


----------



## psyconiko (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## psyconiko (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 10, 2011)

wow i just cant wait for my three to get to the adult point!


----------



## RevWillie (Sep 10, 2011)

got ooths?  

WOW Nikkko!


----------



## psyconiko (Sep 10, 2011)

This is only half of them....


----------



## minard734 (Sep 10, 2011)

HOLY ######!!!


----------



## psyconiko (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## agent A (Sep 12, 2011)

That is cool! I wish I had raised mine better, I'll keep your method in mind if I get more one day


----------



## psyconiko (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## psyconiko (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## gripen (Sep 22, 2011)

love the green. is it hereditary?


----------



## psyconiko (Feb 22, 2013)

Sorry for the shaking video..This Gongy is moving all the time,hard to stabilize.I will post some better ones soon.

http://youtu.be/xz0LKxtQb-M


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 22, 2013)

How often are they green?


----------



## hierodula (Feb 22, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> How often are they green?


very rarely  Nikko, can you please share XD Sharing is caring


----------



## psyconiko (Feb 22, 2013)

5 % of them are green,only females.They usually lose that green phase when turning to adult.But this one on the video should become a nice green adult female.


----------



## psyconiko (Mar 2, 2013)

Another greeny

http://youtu.be/G9fp91YhV6E


----------



## psyconiko (Mar 2, 2013)

http://youtu.be/9y7igkcd9dk


----------



## naeff002 (Mar 3, 2013)

Like your vids very much. I have bred them to a lot. At the moment i don't have them anymore but next saturday i will get them again. The enclosure is already ready.


----------

